
Discoverer of the Buckyball Offers Tips on Winning a Nobel Prize - acsillag
http://www.npr.org/2015/10/08/445339243/a-discoverer-of-the-buckyball-offers-tips-on-winning-a-nobel-prize
======
PeterWhittaker
Summary: Do things that at which you can excel while giving your best effort.
If you can excel with a second rate effort, switch fields. If you cannot excel
with your best effort, switch fields.

I love the "I play pretty good guitar but Eric Clapton made me look like I had
honey stuck on my fingers" bit. Professionally, I am security consultant and
do pretty well at, but my love is acting. I'm pretty good, but I can see and
hear the difference between me and the Claptons, if you will, of the acting
world. So I stay where the money is, in IS.

